# New coyote rifle



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

My savage model 25 in 204 ruger, you guys who use the 204 what do yall zero it in at ?


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

O.O nice gun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you zero 1.5 high at 100yds you'll still be a tad high at 200yds which will put you about 3.5" low at 300yds

Read this as well, I just posted it in another thread:

The .204 Ruger is a great round *IF *you use the proper bullet. Do not use 32gr bullets and expect good results if you hit bone they are built with to light of a jacket. Use factory 40gr bullets, unless you reload then you can buy Sierra 39gr. or Berger 35gr. You'll also find that the 204 is VERY accurate.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Don stated. The only lighter bullet I shoot is the dogtown(midway USA) 34 gr. I havent hit a shoulder with one yet but it has proven a killer so far.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifle

love that thumbhole stock on it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig, congrats..


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks guys, the thumbhole stock feels great


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!

+1 on the 1.5" high @ 100yds.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I like it! .204 is one caliber I can find in my neck of the woods for sale also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool. I woild like to get a 204 ih the future.


----------

